# Bald spot on head



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I found this bald spot on my baby's head 3-4 months ago, don't know what caused it. I thought it'll go away, but it doesn't seem to. There is no itching. What could it be? Please help.

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

priyasutty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found this bald spot on my baby's head 3-4 months ago, don't know what caused it. I thought it'll go away, but it doesn't seem to. There is no itching. What could it be? Please help.
> 
> ...


hmmmm...it might be mange. I used to have a black lab when I was young and he had a bald spot on his head and when I took him to the vet, he said that it was mange. Here is a link that talk about mange...
Demodectic Mange in Dogs


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think a vet should be seen to get the proper dx as with some things medications are necessary to 'cure' and prevent spreading.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I would definitely let a vet look at it. That can't be comfortable for him.

Annie had a horrible case of demodectic mange when we got her. And, she itched and scratched like a mad woman. She basically, in a matter of hours, scratched her head bloody and into the tissue. It was horrific. That does not look like what she had.

Is he scratching a lot or rubbing his head? I guess it could be localized demodex, but a imho a visit to the vet is definitely in order. Perhaps it's an insect bite or maybe ringworm or something similar.

Hope a visit to the vet will give you an easy answer and an easy cure, but you won't know until you take him in. If it was my baby I wouldn't wait! Keep us updated.

PS: I just saw where you said it doesn't itch - demodex makes them itch like crazy - in my experience. Maybe it's some sort of cyst - Sophie gets them on her lower back - is the skin dry and flaky in the bald area.
Hugs,

Linda


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

sophie said:


> I would definitely let a vet look at it. That can't be comfortable for him.
> 
> Annie had a horrible case of demodectic mange when we got her. And, she itched and scratched like a mad woman. She basically, in a matter of hours, scratched her head bloody and into the tissue. It was horrific. That does not look like what she had.
> 
> ...




It's not too dry, but it's powdery around the edges.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> hmmmm...it might be mange. I used to have a black lab when I was young and he had a bald spot on his head and when I took him to the vet, he said that it was mange. Here is a link that talk about mange...
> Demodectic Mange in Dogs



Thanks for the link. I'll make an appointment to the vet ASAP

Priya


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Priya, have you spoken with your breeder about this? She may have some insight that would be of value. She is a breeder, groomer and former vet tech with many years of dog experience. Just a thought.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Priya, have you spoken with your breeder about this? She may have some insight that would be of value. She is a breeder, groomer and former vet tech with many years of dog experience. Just a thought.



Hi Mary,

Yes, I sent the photos to her too. She isn't sure what it could be. So iam going to make a vet appointment asap. Hopefully it is just a fungal infection and nothing serious.

Priya


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you have his hair in a topknot? Sometimes hair gets pulled out in a hunk and can cause an actual scarring similar to what you describe. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## priyasutty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Did you have his hair in a topknot? Sometimes hair gets pulled out in a hunk and can cause an actual scarring similar to what you describe. I hope that's all it is.



Hi Brit,

That's exactly what the vet said today.

I took Raya to the vet today. She did a thorough examination and said that it doesn't look like a pathological problem. The skin looked very normal, no dryness, scaling etc. She thinks it might just be a hair loss thing probably happened while doing a pony tail. She did the light test and ruled out fungal. She is positive it is not mange since the skin is normal color and no scaling or dryness.
She asked me to keep a close look on it and bring her back to her if the size or shape changes. 
Other than that she is very very happy with Raya's health. She said Raya is doing great. I am happy too :chili::aktion033::thumbsup:

Thank you all for your support. 

Priya


----------

